# Wings and rooster tail?



## TropicalZephyr (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeah, I'm planning on making a rooster costume. It has a sort of Venetian looking half-mask, a 'ruff' made out of white fur (Which on top will have a waddle/crown made out of red fabric.), then that goes over just some tight fitting black shirt which I'll paint to have a sorta feathery texture, and some boots I'll have modified so they resemble rooster feet.

I don't have the money to buy more fur fabric, but I want to make wings and a tail that still have a more realistic looking, feathery texture. I have two yards of the white fur, and some very short pile kinda curly black/gray fur. I'm going to be using most of the white fur fabric on the ruff, and I doubt I'll have enough left over to make all the tail feathers long enough, and I don't have enough of the gray fur to make the tail feathers, and I don't think it's long enough to make nice looking feathers with, anyway.

I was thinking I could use just some plain old, nice-looking craft feathers on the wings, but I still have no idea what to do for the tail. Anyone have suggestions?


----------



## Icky (Mar 15, 2010)

Wow, sounds like an amazing idea for a costume! Can't say I can help too much (if at all), really, but craft feathers would seem to be suitable for wings. As for tail feathers, I don't know where you could find any good enough for that. Try looking at Morse's suits, they seem to have a good structure to them feathering-wise.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Mar 15, 2010)

Ever heard of him http://www.famouschicken.com/


----------

